
Meet Project Comet, by Adobe - pablosanchez
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PD5cCBhkgTg
======
tefo-mohapi
This is quite great, looks good. Curious to see what code it generates.

~~~
ytpete
The primary focus of Comet is on design and prototyping, not on generating
apps directly. You'll be able to export production-quality assets for handoff
to developers, or view interactive prototypes online / on devices.

That said, Comet will have an extremely powerful plugin architecture, so
third-party developers in the community could certainly create plugins to
export code for Angular, React, Objective C, etc.

